# FR: préposition + qui / lequel, laquelle, lesquels, lesquelles



## semiller

Grammar question.  "Voici mon prof d'histoire avec qui je peux parler de mes problèmes.  Obviously I inserted "qui" in the blank, but could "lequel" also be used correctly?  Merci bien!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Jabote

Certainly ! And if your teacher is a woman, you will say "avec laquelle", but then you would have said "voici ma prof"... And I will NOT go into the "professeur(e)" debate..


----------



## Outsider

I think you must use "qui" in that sentence.


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> Certainly ! And if your teacher is a woman, you will say "avec laquelle", but then you would have said "voici ma prof"... And I will NOT go into the "professeur(e)" debate..


Si le prof est animé, oui.  
2. [Lequel peut se substituer à qui quand l'antécédent désigne un être animé] Quel est donc le beau cavalier avec lequel minaude l'épousée? (BOREL, Champavert, 1833, p. 66). Je pensais à une jeune femme de Paris pour laquelle j'ai une grande passion (STENDHAL, L. Leuwen, t. 3, 1835, p. 205). Aussi la rencontre d'une belle fille, à laquelle un commis libertin eût à peine songé, devait-elle produire le plus grand effet sur le sage César (BALZAC, C. Birotteau, 1837, p. 37) 

J'ignore pourquoi je préfère "avec lequel" à "avec qui".  Si je trouve une raison logique, je l'afficherai.


----------



## renel

"qui" est un pronom relatif sujet
"que" est un pronom relatif complément
"lequel - laquelle - lesquel(le)s - duquel - desquels" sont également des pronoms relatifs, également sujets ou compléments, mais utilisés dans une phrase exclamative, c'est-à-dire pour accentuer la relation avec la ou les personnes représentées.

L'homme qui m'a aidé(e) - qui a aidé ? "l'homme" - sujet / l'homme a aidé qui ? "moi" complément
l'homme que j'ai aidé - qui a aidé ? "je" - sujet/ j'ai aidé qui ? "l'homme" - complément
l'homme avec lequel j'ai parlé - "lequel" - complément - spécifie avec qui j'ai parlé.
mes ancêtres, lesquels sont .... - c'est cependant un style un peu empoulé.


----------



## cc119

Hello I have a relative pronoun question.

Which of these sentences are correct?

Voila les enfants pour lesquels j'ai ecrit des contes.

OR

Voila les enfants pour qui j'ai ecrit des contes.

My students and I like pour qui better because a person is the object of the preposition and not a thing, or so we think. The book says we are wrong. Thanks for any help.


----------



## aliseb

I thought they both were correct, so I read out your first sentence to my hubby who is French and he said "oh, non, pas 'pour lesquels' - c'est qui!".  When I pointed out that your book said otherwise, his answer was "cela ne me surprend pas que toute la population française dit une chose que les livres de grammaire disent que l'on ne peut pas dire!"  So, I dug out my old notes from my graduate French grammar courses, and in fact both seem to be correct.  Lequel can refer to either a human or non-human object.  According to my prof, lequel and it's variants are more literary, which might explain why qui sounds better in common usage.


----------



## [Marc]

aliseb :


----------



## Fred_C

cc119 said:


> Voila les enfants pour lesquels j'ai ecrit des contes.
> OR
> Voila les enfants pour qui j'ai ecrit des contes.


Hi,
Both are correct.
I am 100% positive.


----------



## geostan

I agree with Fred_C

Cheers!


----------



## Montaigne

Grevisse indique que, s'agissant de personnes,l'usage soigné demande "qui" après "pour", "avec", "sans"...sauf après "parmi" (parmi lesquels).


----------



## brassdragon

In french I've seen 'avec qui' written in places such as this:
J'ai beaucoup d'amis avec qui j'aime bavarder.
whereas I'd say
J'ai beaucoup d'amis avec lesquels j'aime bavarder.

Which is better/correct?

[…]


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

avec qui 

[...]


*M.H.*


----------



## brassdragon

[...]

When you say avec qui is the better, is that to say that avec lesquels is incorrect or just not as idiomatic?
Thanks for all you guys' help


----------



## Fred_C

Both are correct.
some people prefer the former, others prefer the latter.
(I prefer saying "avec lesquels")


----------



## Sharrow

Different grammar books give differing explanations of usage of the above with things and people.   Some say they are never used with people, and others say they can be used with people.   I know that you would use 'avec qui' or 'à qui' etc. when speaking about people, but are there any circumstances when you would use 'avec laquelle' or 'à laquelle' with people, for example ?

I would be pleased if you could clear this up for me!

Thank you!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Indeed _lequel_ is usually replaced with _qui _(used as a _pronom relatif_).
Now, in some cases _qui_ can be ambiguous, and using _lequel _may remove the ambiguity.
_J'ai vu mon frère, son oncle, et leur chienne, qui est malade - _which one is ill?...
_J'ai vu mon frère__, son oncle, et leur chienne,__ laquelle est malade - _now it's clear
_J'ai vu mon frère, sa femme, et leur chienne, laquelle chienne a des puces - _his wife's hygiene is not at issue...


----------



## amanda381

Hi.  I'm wondering when you should use "qui" and when you should use "lequel."  I know "qui" is traditionally used to say "who" and "lequel" for "which," but I've noticed that "qui" can also be used for "which".  Hence I am extremely confused.


----------



## geostan

When subject of a clause, _qui_ may refer to persons or things. _Lequel_ is rarely used in this situation.

_Qui_ may not be used after a preposition to refer to things.
_Lequel_ is often used after a preposition, even to refer to persons.

L'homme avec qui/lequel j'ai parlé...
Les deux femmes entre lesqelles il était assis... (qui is not used after _entre_ and _parmi_)

Le marteau à l'aide duquel il a enfoncé le clou...

The topic is too vast to give more than a few suggestions here. I hope these examples will help.

Cheers!


----------



## amanda381

So does that mean they are interchangeable in most cases, like:

Il y a des indices dans le texte lesquels traduisent son amour étrange.

And if there are any additional mistakes in that sentence, please correct them!


----------



## MissIngalls

No, here you need the relative pronoun _qui_ to link your two clauses:

"Il y a des indices dans le texte" and "Les indices traduisent son amour étrange."

You replace the underlined "les indices," which would have been redundant, with _qui_, the relative pronoun that acts as the subject (if you want to think of it that way) in the relative clause.


----------



## Pas de Mai

Voici un exercice tiré du livre de grammaire _Une Fois Pour Toutes_:



> Complétez les phrases suivantes avec les pronoms relatifs qui conviennent.
> 
> 7. Elle m'a souvent parlé du fermier chez *________* tu as passé quelques jours.


Est-ce qu'on dirait «*chez qui*» ou «*chez lequel*»? En cherchant sur Google, j'en ai trouvé les deux dans des exemples littéraires:

Ex.: «Le fermier chez lequel il a été placé...» (http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Page:Larive_Fleury_Grammaire_1910_tome_2.djvu/68)

Ex.: «Enveloppées dans un même manteau prêté par le fermier chez qui elles s'étaient réfugiées...» (http://www.archive.org/stream/lesfilleulesderu14512gut/14512-8.txt)


----------



## L'Inconnu

On emploie généralement ‘qui’ pour les gens et ‘lequel’ pour les choses, cependant, il y a une exception à cette règle.

Les artistes avec _lesquelles_ je travaille jouissent du succès. ​
Dans la proposition ci-dessus, le pronom relatif lesquelles démontre que les artistes sont des femmes. Dans ton exemple, le pronom relatif _lequel_ démontrerait que le fermier est un homme.


----------



## geostan

Peut-être, mais oralement, dans ton exemple, ll n'y a aucune différence.

Évidemment, on veut que tu choisisses l'un ou l'autre, mais personnellement, tous les deux me semblent corrects. Je choisirais _chez qui_, tout simplement parce que c'est plus facile. On n'a pas à faire l'accord.


----------



## L'Inconnu

J’ai donné cet exemple afin d’illustrer l’accord en nombre. En tout cas, on peut entendre la différence entre _lequel_ et _laquelle_. Cette une leçon de grammaire où on attend une bonne réponse.


----------



## gardian

"Jean-Marie me fit rencontrer Michel Berger pour lequel j'éprouvais une telle admiration que je n'aurais jamais osé aller vers lui de mon propre chef. "

Voilà un extrait d'une memoire.
Mais n'es-ce pas faux à dire *pour lequel* en cette instance ?
Ne devrait-il pas écrit comme *pour qui*?


----------



## the...student...

C'est vrai que *pour qui* est beaucoup mieux lorsqu'on parle d'une personne mais *pour lequel* est quand même correct.


----------



## gardian

_mais *pour lequel* est quand même correct.

_Hmmm.

Vous voulez dire que c'est grammatiquement correct - ou que ce serait entendu ?


----------



## jann

It is grammatically correct to use _pour lequel_.  But since we're speaking of a person, it is stylistically preferable to use _pour qui_.  There was a similar discussion here recently. 

See also
[…]
préposition (pour, avec, sans, en, etc.) + qui / lequel, laquelle, lesquels, lesquelles - forum Français Seulement


----------



## s0949457

Hi!

When would you use par qui and par lequel?

Thanks


----------



## Seeda

Hi,

I think the answer is too complex for only me to break it down, but an important point is, *par qui* is generally used to refer to a person and not an object whereas *par lequel* can work either way. For instance:

_Le trou *par lequel* l'air passe_

In this case, *par qui* wouldn't be right because a hole isn't human.
However:

_L'indicateur* *par* *lequel/qui* la police a su que..._
*informer

Since an informer is necessarily a person, both possibilities are correct, although I always prefer *par lequel*.

An entire explanation would be vaster, but I hope this already helps


----------



## Esteban451

I'm not sure, but I think that you have to use " par qui (for a person) / par quoi (for sth) " in a question.
And you use  " par lequel (masc.) / par laquelle (fem.) / par lesquel-le-s (plur) " for an affirmation / exclamation.

Examples :
" *Par qui* as-tu obtenu cette information ? (who did you get that information from ?)
" *Par quoi* veux-tu commencer ? " (what do you want to start with ?)

" La directrice de mon école, *par laquelle* je dois passer pour obtenir cette autorisation, est malade. " (the headmaster of my school, whom I have to get this authorization from, is sick.)
" C'est le sentier *par lequel* nous devons passer ! " (this is the trail we have to follow !)

But it has to somehow be a bit more complicated, because you can say for instance : " Je ne sais pas *par quoi* commencer. " (I don't know what to start with)


----------



## alonis

Bonjour,

I'm translating the following sentence: "He's the guide we're spending the afternoon with." I would translate this as "C'est le guide avec *qui* nous passons l'après-midi", but in the answer key of my grammar book, it says "C'est le guide avec *lequel* nous passons l'après-midi." 

By my understanding, the relative pronoun _qui_ is used after prepositions when the antecedent is a person, and _lequel_ when it is a thing. Is there an exception to the rule that I'm not aware about?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## vhirschi

Hi Alonis,

your sentence is correct. You can use indifferently "qui" or "lequel - laquelle - lesquels - lesquelles" for people, they have the same meaning. When you are talking about things or abstract concept, "lequel" must be used, "qui" would not work.


----------



## alonis

Thanks, vhirschi - my textbook didn't mention that _lequel _(_laquelle_, etc) can also be used for people. That's good to know.


----------

